
JS.Class - Ruby-style JavaScript - iamwil
http://jsclass.jcoglan.com/
======
Scriptor
Is it honestly that hard to learn a language, and its own particular idioms
and best practices, rather than forcing the idioms and best practices of
another language on it?

